# Niedrige Zuschauerzahlen: Ms Marvel ist bislang schwächste MCU-Serie



## GoodnightSolanin (19. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Niedrige Zuschauerzahlen: Ms Marvel ist bislang schwächste MCU-Serie* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Niedrige Zuschauerzahlen: Ms Marvel ist bislang schwächste MCU-Serie*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2022)

Was sehr schade ist, weil die Serie bisher wirklich großartig ist.
Man sollte sich da auch nicht von der Teen-Thematik abschrecken lassen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2022)

Ich habs zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber für mich gibts da ein Gefälle in der Qualität. MoonKnight und Hawkeye fand ich schon nicht mehr wirklich pralle und teils arg langweilig.
Daher so oder so erstmal keine Lust auf weitere Marvelserien.


----------



## AgentDynamic (19. Juni 2022)

Muss wohl so eine Art "Superhelden-Müdigkeit" beim Publikum sein...


----------



## Sirpopp (19. Juni 2022)

Hawkeye hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, Moon Knight hab ich nie wirklich verstanden warum die Wahl ausgerechnet auf diesen "Helden" fiel da der m. E. max. Füllmaterial für ein größeres Team ist. Außerdem hat die Serie mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet und mir ist nach wie vor nicht klar wo das hinführen soll (Thunderbolts?).

Mit Ms. Marvel werd ich dagegen überhaupt nicht warm. Die erste Marvel Serie bei der ich nicht sofort weiterschauen möchte. Hoffen wir mal She-Hulk zündet trotz üblem CGI etwas mehr.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2022)

Hat das evtl auch was mit den Jahreszeiten zu tun?
Ich selber bin aus diesem Binge-Watching schon lange raus und schaue praktisch keine Serien mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2022)

Sehe da Parallelen zum Avengers-Spiel. Da hat Ms Marvel ja auch nicht gezogen, hinsichtlich der Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sehe da Parallelen zum Avengers-Spiel. Da hat Ms Marvel ja auch nicht gezogen, hinsichtlich der Verkaufszahlen.


Ich glaube, Ms. Marvel war das geringste Problem dieses Spiels.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Ms. Marvel war das geringste Problem dieses Spiels.


Der erhoffte Kundenköder widerum auch nicht.


----------



## Aziel2020 (19. Juni 2022)

Wenn man die Sache objektiv betrachtet ist die Antwort doch recht leicht zu finden warum die Serie nicht so erfolgreich ist. Ein nicht weißer Hauptcharakter.

Es wird immer kritisiert das es zu wenig Vielfalt gibt, doch hier zeigt sich sehr gut das es nicht an den Studios liegt sondern an den Zuschauern. Die Masse hat bestimmte Wünsche und ein Film/Serie ist nicht nur Kunst sondern auch ein Produkt das einen bestimmten Markt hat. Wenn es der Markt nicht will scheitet ein Produkt.

Ich werde mir die Serie noch anschauen wenn sie komplett ist aber Ms. Marvel hat auf mich einen sehr geringen Reiz und bis auf Chang Shi und die Captian America Serie hab ich alles vom MCU begeistet konsumiert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache objektiv betrachtet ist die Antwort doch recht leicht zu finden warum die Serie nicht so erfolgreich ist. Ein nicht weißer Hauptcharakter.
> 
> Es wird immer kritisiert das es zu wenig Vielfalt gibt, doch hier zeigt sich sehr gut das es nicht an den Studios liegt sondern an den Zuschauern. Die Masse hat bestimmte Wünsche und ein Film/Serie ist nicht nur Kunst sondern auch ein Produkt das einen bestimmten Markt hat. Wenn es der Markt nicht will scheitet ein Produkt.


Das würde nur sehr bedingt zutreffen. Ms Marvel ist eine Heldin aus der zweiten, wenn nicht gar dritten Reihe, was damit auch das mangelnde Interesse erklärt.

ICH kenne sie nicht. MICH interessiert sie nicht. Aber fairerhalber muss ich auch sagen dass nach Endgame einfach nichts mehr kommen kann was nochmal so MEGA geraten könnte. *Black Widow* war mäßig, *Shang-Chi* war mäßig, und vom Rest erwarte ich jetzt - egal ob Film oder Serie - auch nicht zu viel. Einzig *Spider-Man: No Way Home* war noch mal ein richtiger Knaller.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. Juni 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache objektiv betrachtet ist die Antwort doch recht leicht zu finden warum die Serie nicht so erfolgreich ist. Ein nicht weißer Hauptcharakter.


Man könnte das ganze noch weiter führen. Sie entspricht keinen Model-Idealen. Sie ist eine Muslima. Usw. Feminismus und Diversität werden in der Serie offen thematisiert. Und sie ist ne Teenagerin, mit der sich ältere Zuschauer häufig auch nicht mehr identifizieren können. Körperlich kann die auch nix. Dass der Film also eher bei der Gen Z erfolgreich ist, find ich daher gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.

Abgesehen davon ist Ms Marvel, wie @sauerlandboy79 schon sagte, keine allzu bekannte Heldin. Vermutlich haben manche auch vom missglückten Avangers-Spiel gehört, in dem Ms Marvel die Hauptrolle hatte. 

Trotzdem find ich die Serie bisher ganz gut. Der Humor ist zwar etwas albern, aber ich bin durchaus interessiert daran, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2022)

Marvel Phase 4 ist wie wenn man die Hauptstory abgeschlossen hat und nur noch den Epilog spielt.

Falcon & Winter Soldier, Wanda Vision, Loki, Hawkeye, Spiderman no way home, doctor strange 2 sind eingentlich nur noch Epiloge aus Phase 1 bis 3.  What if...? ist ein Dlc der wie ein Traum ist.

Die neuen Superhelden konnten nicht überzeugen bis jetzt


----------



## Feuerstern (19. Juni 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache objektiv betrachtet ist die Antwort doch recht leicht zu finden warum die Serie nicht so erfolgreich ist. Ein nicht weißer Hauptcharakter.
> 
> Es wird immer kritisiert das es zu wenig Vielfalt gibt, doch hier zeigt sich sehr gut das es nicht an den Studios liegt sondern an den Zuschauern. Die Masse hat bestimmte Wünsche und ein Film/Serie ist nicht nur Kunst sondern auch ein Produkt das einen bestimmten Markt hat. Wenn es der Markt nicht will scheitet ein Produkt.
> 
> Ich werde mir die Serie noch anschauen wenn sie komplett ist aber Ms. Marvel hat auf mich einen sehr geringen Reiz und bis auf Chang Shi und die Captian America Serie hab ich alles vom MCU begeistet konsumiert.


Das hat nichts aber auch gar nichts damit zu tun dass die Hauptdarstellerin nicht weiß ist. Die Serie ist einfach unglaubwürdig und der Hauptcharakter schlicht nervig. Ein pubertierendes Mädchen dass sich weigert mal andere zu verstehen und sich selber nur missverstanden fühlt ist 08/15 und schon in etlichen Coming of Age Geschichten erzählt. Daraus wird nichts besonderes weil sie Muslima ist und die Probleme halt mit einem anderen Kulturkreis ausgetauscht werden. Ob da das weiße Teenie Probleme mit Mama und Papa hat weil sie keine Lust im feinen Kleidchen zur Charity-Veranstaltung zu gehen oder ein farbiges Teenie nicht im Festgewand rumlaufen will macht keinen Unterschied. Auch die ach so knappe Kleidungsdiskussion hast du in jeder Story mit einem weiblichen Teenie die gerade sich selbst entdeckt. 

Aber klar rückt man da lieber wieder die Hautfarbe als Grund in den Vordergrund und nicht dass die Geschichte nicht originell ist. Die Herkunft ihrer Kräfte komplett nach Schema F abläuft und wirklich alles generisch in dieser Serie ist. Selbst das ganze coole Graffiti bzw. die Zeichnungen gab es so schon in anderen Serien.

Und wenn die Serie an sich schon nicht gut ist hilft es dann auch nicht wenn die Leute einfach übersättigt von Helden sind. Moon Knight hat mir gefallen aber warum muss jetzt schon wieder ein C-Held eine Serie bekommen und kurz darauf der nächste...Qualität > Quantität.

Von dem mieserablen CGI wollen wir da noch gar nicht reden...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sn_vAcFGTJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



2016 fing es ja an das wenn eine serie/film nicht gut läuft gern gesagt wird das liegt daran das die darsteller anders sind.

Seitdem wird es gern als Sündenbock von den firmen genannt


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (19. Juni 2022)

Mir haben die ersten beiden Folgen bislang gut gefallen, gerade wegen der Einblicke in eine für mich fremde Kultur und der coolen Stilelemente (Comiczeichnungen im Hintergrund). Daher auf jeden Fall schade, dass sie in Sachen Zuschauerzahlen so "underperformed". Ich hatte letztes Jahr nur Loki geguckt und war tatsächlich ein bisschen enttäuscht, weil ich die Serie eher etwas langweilig fand. Mittlerweile bin ich dabei, den Rest der Marvel-Serien nachzuholen und nachdem mich WandaVision, Moon Knight und What If...? alle gut unterhalten haben, bin ich auch gespannt, wie es bei Ms Marvel weitergeht.


----------



## EvilReFlex (19. Juni 2022)

Ich glaube das größte Problem bei vielen neuen Serien ist, dass sie einfach nicht gut geschrieben sind.


----------



## Calewin (19. Juni 2022)

Laaaangweilig, so unfassbar laaangweilig. 
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt für spätpubertäre Themen oder es ist mir schlicht egal. Vermutlich eine Mischung aus allem.
Vielleicht hat auch „The Boys“ die Messlatte so hoch gelegt.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2022)

Aziel2020 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Sache objektiv betrachtet ist die Antwort doch recht leicht zu finden warum die Serie nicht so erfolgreich ist. Ein nicht weißer Hauptcharakter.



Das ist Quatsch!

Das Problem der Serie ist, dass die Zielgruppe pubertierende Mädchen sind. 
Und pubertierende Mädchen interessieren sich nur marginal für Superhelden, insbesondere weibliche, die interessieren sich für BTS und heiße Jungs.

Und pubertierende Jungs wollen auch keine kleinen Mädchen und ihre Probleme als Superheldinnen sehen sondern coole Figuren.  

Bleiben noch Eltern oder Leute wie Herr Dammes sowie kleinere Kinder. Das schränkt die Zielgruppe doch arg ein.


PS: Ich habe gestern die erste Folge von Alchemy of Souls gesehen, das ist eine völlig andere Liga, auch viel Comedy aber auch coole Action und durchaus ansprechende Effekte. Aber wie ich PC Games und seine Nutzer kenne wird so eine Serie hier auch keiner sehen.


----------



## Calewin (19. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist Quatsch!
> 
> Das Problem der Serie ist, dass die Zielgruppe pubertierende Mädchen sind.
> Und pubertierende Mädchen interessieren sich nur marginal für Superhelden, insbesondere weibliche, die interessieren sich für BTS und heiße Jungs.
> ...


Doch, hier… ^^
Aber noch nicht wirklich viel gesehen. Ich brauche mehr Zeit und will erstmal Halo fertig schauen, und Totems, und See - im Reich der Blinden… ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Doch, hier… ^^
> Aber noch nicht wirklich viel gesehen. Ich brauche mehr Zeit und will erstmal Halo fertig schauen, und Totems, und See - im Reich der Blinden… ^^


Gute Wahl, da habe ich auch noch einiges zu schauen. 
Mir gefällt z.B. From ziemlich gut, hat so einen Silent Hill-Vibe.

Alchemy of Souls ist von Studio Dragon, die hauen momentan für Netflix eine Serie nach der anderen raus, Sie haben u.a. Memories of the Alhambra, eine Serie über ein Augmented Reality Spiel, in dem so einiges nicht ganz richtig läuft, sowie Kingdom, eine ziemliche nette Zombie Schlachtplatte gemacht. Generell produzieren sie recht hochwertig.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Juni 2022)

Sirpopp schrieb:


> Hawkeye hat mir eigentlich sehr gut gefallen, Moon Knight hab ich nie wirklich verstanden warum die Wahl ausgerechnet auf diesen "Helden" fiel da der m. E. max. Füllmaterial für ein größeres Team ist. Außerdem hat die Serie mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet und mir ist nach wie vor nicht klar wo das hinführen soll (Thunderbolts?).
> 
> Mit Ms. Marvel werd ich dagegen überhaupt nicht warm. Die erste Marvel Serie bei der ich nicht sofort weiterschauen möchte. Hoffen wir mal She-Hulk zündet trotz üblem CGI etwas mehr.


Das ist ja der Witz - da werden Serien produziert mit Superhelden, die aus der B-Reihe, teilweise sogar noch weiter dahinter stammen - dann wird sich gewundert wieso die Einschaltquoten hinterherhinken, als hätten sie nicht genug andere zur Auswahl und Kamala Khan gehört da klar dazu, unabhängig dem dauernden positiven Getrommel eines gewissen Kommentators hier im Forum.
Ähnliches mit Filmen - die Eternals haben mal wieder gezeigt wo die Grenzen der Vermarktung recht unbekannter Superhelden liegen, selbst wenn dann "Jon Snow" und "Rob Stark" die gleiche Frau lieben...
Bei Hawkeye kann man anführen, daß die Serie wohl vermutlich genauso "erfolgreich" wie Kamala Khan wäre, hätte der Charakter nicht einen erheblichen Push durch die Avenger Filme bekommen und zusätzlich einen bekannten Star wie Jeremy Renner im Portfolio.
Bei She-Hulk erwarte ich leider nicht viel, wenn schon bei einem Trailer so geschludert wird, die oft besser rüberkommen als das Endprodukt, sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## SoHBetaSword (19. Juni 2022)

Oh, Ich frage mich, ob die GreenLanter-Fähigkeiten, die Kamala Khan meines Wissens nach noch nie in Cartoons und Comics hatte, irgendeinen Einfluss auf die schlechten Zuschauerzahlen haben...
Green Lantern war ja auch so ein Massiver Kino-Erfolg... Nicht wirklich.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (19. Juni 2022)

Eine von vielen schlechten Disney Serien. Das was die zeigen ist so altbacken und das typische Teeniezeug was es schon 100-mal gab. Da wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## Calewin (19. Juni 2022)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Eine von vielen schlechten Disney Serien. Das was die zeigen ist so altbacken und das typische Teeniezeug was es schon 100-mal gab. Da wundert mich das nicht.


Richtig. Doch wie etwas mit Teenies funktionieren kann, zeigt Stranger Things. Klar, alles ist Geschmacksache letztlich, aber es gehört zu einer guten Serie oder einem guten Film eben deutlich mehr als das, was Disney gerade vom Stapel lässt.


----------



## Uatu (19. Juni 2022)

Man kann sich halt alles schön reden. Erinnert an die Star Wars Debatte ob die neue Trilogie erfolgreich war. Das die Einnahmen vom ersten zum dritten Film um 50% eingebrochen sind? Egal. Trotzdem erfolgreich und beliebt. Und heute? Niemand redet mehr über die Filme.
Bei Ms Marvel ist es jetzt ähnlich. Erst wurde versucht dem Publikum einzureden dass sie ein populärer Comic Charakter wäre, was sie absolut nicht ist und in der Unbeliebtheit wohl nur von Mrs Marvel und America Chavez übertroffen wird. Und nun wird versucht eine Zuschauerzahl die 50% weniger als die bisher unerfolgreichste MCU Serie erreicht hat als Erfolg zu verkaufen. Super Journalismus.Wie unglaubwürdig möchten man sein? Ja. Agenda much? Und es ist deswegen ein Erfolg weil die Zuschauergruppe die am lautesten auf Twitter weint, am meisten Leute cancelt und die geringste Kaufkraft darstellt hier reingeguckt hat. Es ist nur noch armselig. Aber feiert ruhig den Untergang des MCU. Ich tu es mittlerweile ja auch. Mal sehen ob She Hulk dies noch mal unterbieten wird. Die Chancen stehen gut. Vielleicht kommt dann mal jemand zum MCU der es drauf hat. Feige hat gut geblendet aber mittlerweile kann er seine Inkompetenz nicht mehr kaschieren weil er die ganzen Aktivisten selber eingestellt hat die das MCU nach der Phase 3 zugrunde richten.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Richtig. Doch wie etwas mit Teenies funktionieren kann, zeigt Stranger Things. Klar, alles ist Geschmacksache letztlich, aber es gehört zu einer guten Serie oder einem guten Film eben deutlich mehr als das, was Disney gerade vom Stapel lässt.


Richtig, Stranger Things ließ zwar in Season 2 und 3 ein wenig nach aber zog mit Season 4 wieder ordentlich an, auch wenn ich persönlich finde, dass der 80er Charme von S1 seitdem unerreicht ist. 

Die große Stärke von Stranger Things ist natürlich, dass sich die heutige Eltern- und beinahe Großeltern Generation genauso mit identifizieren kann, vielleicht noch mehr als die aktuelle Jugend. 



Ich bin z.B. gerade darüber gestolpert, dass es ein Remake der Serie Roswell gibt. 
Ich mochte die Serie damals unglaublich gerne, auch wenn ich für die Teenie-Romanzen eigentlich auch da schon ein wenig zu alt war. 

Die neue Serie stößt aber jedem sauer auf, die Frauen sind alles Schlampen die alles vögeln was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist, die Männer sind zumindest bi, Rassismus ist ein riesiges Thema nur nicht gegen Aliens sondern gegen Mexikaner, die Aliens werden sogar einfach so hingenommen. Das alles macht diese Jugendromanzen der Ur-Serie, die ja auch das Thema Xenophobie nur eben nicht so mit der Faust aufs Auge zum Thema hatte, durch den Holzhammer völlig kaputt, entsprechend sind auch die Wertungen. 
Selbst die weiblichen Zuschauer möchten Disney-Prinzessinnen in solchen Serien, die ihre "wahre" Liebe, ihren Seelenverwandten finden und keine Emanze die "mein Körper gehört mir" rumposaunt und mit irgendwelchen Typen rummacht während sie angeblich doch total auf den anderen steht. 
Das mag modern sein, kommt aber bei einer großen Mehrheit nicht sonderlich gut an. Mäßige Schauspieler die nur hübsch aussehen tun dann ihr übriges. 

Bei der Ur-Serie wurden nicht die beiden Hauptdarsteller sondern die erweiterten Hauptdarsteller, Katherine Heigl und Brendan Fehr, danach richtig berühmt, hier bezweifle ich, dass man von den neuen Schauspielern noch mal viel von hört.


----------



## Chroom (19. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> die interessieren sich für BTS und heiße Jungs.


Was ist BTS ??


----------



## Artes (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hab die Serie nicht gesehen und werds wohl auch nicht. Die MCU Seriene die ich gesehen hab haben mir alle nicht gefallen. Rückmeldung aus dem Freundeskreis war aber das es ein totalausfall ist. Vielleicht nicht wir nicht die Zielgruppe. 

Ich denke wenn hat es aber vor allem damit zutun das Ms Marvel wirklich niemand außerhalb der echt harten Comicfans kennt und da auch kein A Lister (schauspieler) als Zugpferd dabei ist.


----------



## AgentDynamic (19. Juni 2022)

Das Argument, eine Geschichte würde wegen der, heutzutage üblichen, Diversitätszutaten scheitern ist spätestens mit dem Erfolg von "Arcane" entkräftet.
Oder hat es z.B. damals bei "Blade" irgendwen gekümmert, das der Held der Geschichte ein "Nicht-Weißer" war?
Natürlich werden Repräsentationspunkte und die obligatorischen Quoten-Minderheiten registriert aber es kommt nun mal immer darauf an was man draus macht.
Und da ist Disney dann ungefähr so kreativ wie McDonalds mit Lebensmitteln - viel Lärm um Nichts.


Der Punkt mit den Helden aus der hinteren Reihe zieht nur bedingt, denn auch dabei gilt wieder:
Schreibe eine gute Geschichte und jeder noch so unbekannte Charakter wird für das Publikum interessant.
Das hätte bei Batwoman klappen können aber man priorisierte lieber die politisch korrekte Punkteliste...
Dabei kann ein guter Plot und eine raffinierte Charakterbildung auch bei Figuren funktionieren, die in der Vorlage eher blass rüberkommen.
Und auch hier hat Arcane wieder vorgemacht, wie es richtig geht plus Regenbogenbonus.
Aber dafür bräuchte man fähige Autoren die bereit sind, im Haifischbecken Namens Hollywood zu arbeiten.
Und die sind so selten (geworden), man müsste sie auf eine rote Liste von bedrohten Arten setzen.

Sehr viele Firmen lassen sich außerdem heutzutage vor den ideologischen Karren spannen und wundern sich dann, vor allem in der Unterhaltungsbranche, das die kunterbunten Scheinwelten linksprogressiver feuchter Träume nicht oder nur unzureichend vom Publikum akzeptiert werden.
Was nützt es, wenn sich ein paar Zuschauern für die Geschichten interessieren oder wenn sich vermeintliche Minderheit XY in einem Charakter wiedererkennt oder meint nur so Selbstbewusstsein zu erlangen aber der Inhalt als solches in den 80ern, 90ern vielleicht man gerade für ein B-Movie gereicht hätte...

Als Batwomen angekündigt wurde, war ich sehr gespannt und verstand es nicht, das man Ruby Rose aus den eigenen Reihen als "nicht lesbisch genug" verschrien hatte. 
Der absurde Verlauf und das quälende Ende der Serie war dann nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Es steht zu befürchten, das selbiges mit Ms. Marvel passieren wird, denn die "Autoren" schreiben mit ohnehin schwachen Ausgangsmaterial für die offensichtlich falsche Zielgruppe und versprechen sich mehr als drin ist.
Das ist sehr schade für das Publikum aber auch für die Crew solcher Projekte.
Und es ist schade für die (Unterhaltungs)Kunst als solches.
Bunte Darsteller und passiv aggressiv verpackte Meinungen machen eben noch lange kein profitables Theater.
Oder wie das einzig wahre Germanys Topmodel zu sagen pflegte: "Drama Baby! Drama!"^^


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Was ist BTS ??


Bangtan Sonyeondan 
auf deutsch übersetzt: Kugelsichere Jungs

Die Gruppe wurde 2010 gegründet, der jüngste war damals 13. Nach drei Jahren Training und Proben haben sie 2013 debütiert und sind seit etwa 2018 die erfolgreichste Band der Welt, die vom Erfolg und den Chartplatzierungen als erste Gruppe die Beatles eingeholt und genau genommen in vielen Ländern weit übertroffen haben. 

Sie leiden ein wenig unter dem Lincoln Park Syndrom, sind ziemlich Hardcore gestartet und je erfolgreicher sie wurden, desto weichgespülter mussten ihre Songs werden. 

(Sind allerdings seit einer Woche quasi Geschichte, weil der älteste jetzt zum Wehrdienst muss).


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Juni 2022)

naja... ich habe es versucht, aber ich kann mit Kamala und ihrer Story irgendwie nichts anfangen.


----------



## AgentDynamic (19. Juni 2022)

Wahrscheinlich wird die Serie aber auch nur von bösen "Trollen" wie ihm schlecht geredet:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Urf7n3BXn7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Kurzfassung: Sogar die eigentliche Zielgruppe bzw. die Menschen, die der Held repräsentieren soll, fühlen sich von der Serie eher schlecht als recht vertreten.
Das muss man auch erstmal hinkriegen.


----------



## Artes (19. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bangtan Sonyeondan
> auf deutsch übersetzt: Kugelsichere Jungs
> 
> Die Gruppe wurde 2010 gegründet, der jüngste war damals 13. Nach drei Jahren Training und Proben haben sie 2013 debütiert und sind seit etwa 2018 die erfolgreichste Band der Welt, die vom Erfolg und den Chartplatzierungen als erste Gruppe die Beatles eingeholt und genau genommen in vielen Ländern weit übertroffen haben.
> ...


What? Also ja die sind Erfolgreich aber Wikipedia spricht von 20 Milionen verkauften Alben. Die Beates haben über das 10 fache Verkauft.

In den Billboard 100 Rekorden tauchen sie ein paar mal auf weil sie auf Platz 1 eingesteigen sind das wars. Die sind sicher in Korea extrem Erfolgreich aber ein Vergleich mit den Beatels? Echt?


----------



## Chroom (20. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> sind seit etwa 2018 die erfolgreichste Band der Welt, die vom Erfolg und den Chartplatzierungen als erste Gruppe die Beatles eingeholt und genau genommen in vielen Ländern weit übertroffen haben.


Teilweise erfolgreicher als die Beatles und ich kenn die nicht mal .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Teilweise erfolgreicher als die Beatles und ich kenn die nicht mal .


Da bist du nicht allein. Bis vor kurzem dachte ich immer mit "BTS - DER megaerfolgreiche K-Pop-Trend"  würde für neues Alco-Pop-Zeugs geworben.


----------



## ichthys (20. Juni 2022)

Ich denke, der Grund ist einfach in der Übersättigung zu suchen. Alle (westliche) Welt versucht, die Menschheit mit Serien zu überfluten. Irgendwann ist es einfach mal gut.
Außerdem kann die Kinowelt mal eine Superheldenpause vertragen. Alle paar Jahre ein neuer Film würde ausreichen. Nicht noch tausend Serien dazwischen, welche dann am Ende doch nur weiterhin gleiches von gleichem liefern.


----------



## Wamboland (20. Juni 2022)

Also ich sehe drei primäre Probleme. 

1. Warum lässt man eine Marvel und Star Wars Serie am selben Tag erscheinen? Ist ja nun nicht so als wenn D+ so viele Releases pro Woche hat das es da eng wird. 
Klar ist die Zielgruppe evtl. teilweise eine andere, aber trotzdem verstehe ich das nicht. 

2. Muslimische Hauptfigur
Und ja, da kann man diskutieren, aber gerade in den USA ist das denke ich ein Thema. Mir ist es egal - auch ob sie ein Teenager Mädel ist - ich werde die Serie noch schauen, aber derzeit hab ich noch andere auf der Liste und Obi Wan hat den Vorzug bekommen (auch wenn es nun eher aus "ich war dabei" als aus Gründen der Qualität ^^). 

3. Konkurrenz
Mit Stranger Things 4, The Boys und noch ein paar Serien sind derzeit einige starke Konkurrenten am Start die evtl. Teile der Zielgruppe in Beschlag nehmen.


----------



## Calewin (20. Juni 2022)

ichthys schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Grund ist einfach in der Übersättigung zu suchen. Alle (westliche) Welt versucht, die Menschheit mit Serien zu überfluten. Irgendwann ist es einfach mal gut.
> Außerdem kann die Kinowelt mal eine Superheldenpause vertragen. Alle paar Jahre ein neuer Film würde ausreichen. Nicht noch tausend Serien dazwischen, welche dann am Ende doch nur weiterhin gleiches von gleichem liefern.





Wamboland schrieb:


> Also ich sehe drei primäre Probleme.
> 
> 1. Warum lässt man eine Marvel und Star Wars Serie am selben Tag erscheinen? Ist ja nun nicht so als wenn D+ so viele Releases pro Woche hat das es da eng wird.
> Klar ist die Zielgruppe evtl. teilweise eine andere, aber trotzdem verstehe ich das nicht.
> ...


Ja, ich pflichte euch beiden bei.
Die Frage nach Übersättigung habe ich mir auch schon mehrfach gestellt und da ist was dran, zumal durch genannte andere Serien eben auch etwas zu sehen ist, was deutlich über dem Niveau von Disney derzeit liegt.
Ich wollte mir ja nicht nachsagen lassen, dass ich es nicht probiert hätte, Ms. Marvel zu schauen, aber es geht einfach nicht. Um das geniessen, müßte ich selber eine Superkraft entwickeln, nämlich die, so zu tun, als würden mich die im Grunde hochgradig trivialen Handlungen und Themen darin auch nur ansatzweise interessieren. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> What? Also ja die sind Erfolgreich aber Wikipedia spricht von 20 Milionen verkauften Alben. Die Beates haben über das 10 fache Verkauft.
> 
> In den Billboard 100 Rekorden tauchen sie ein paar mal auf weil sie auf Platz 1 eingesteigen sind das wars. Die sind sicher in Korea extrem Erfolgreich aber ein Vergleich mit den Beatels? Echt?


Man muss ja wohl auch die Zeiten vergleichen. Ich meine, BTS hat genau wie die Beatles teils drei Nummer 1 Alben im Jahr. Nur gibt es heute ja kaum noch richtige Alben, meistens sind es Mini-Alben also quasi eine aufgeblasene Maxi-Single mit vier, fünf Songs. 

Es werden die einzelnen Lieder bei Apple, Google, Spotify usw. usf. gekauft und die Musikvideos auf You Tube geschaut. Und das 1000 Mal mehr als sie sich als klassische Single oder auf Schallplatte hätten verkaufen können. Diese Verkäufe fehlten den Beatles damals komplett. 

BTS ist übrigens nicht in Korea groß und berühmt geworden sondern vornehmlich in den USA, Grund ist, sie sind von einem (damals) winzigen Plattenlabel und durften anfangs in Korea nicht mal in Fernsehshows auftreten, weil die großen Studios diese Plätze für sich vereinnahmten. Darum konzentrierten sie sich auf Live Konzerte und eroberten sie sich über Jahre eine weltweite Fan-Base, die letztlich auch dank Internet die Gruppe so erfolgreich machte.

Und BTS ist in Ländern wie China oder Indien sehr erfolgreich, die alleine ein Drittel der Weltbevölkerung stellen und die Beatles nicht mal kennen.  

Wie gesagt, man kann das nicht wirklich vergleichen, jedenfalls nicht wenn man verkaufte "Schallplatten" zum Vergleich ran zieht, nur Sammler und absolute Hardcore-Fans kaufen heute noch Musik-CDs, die meisten Jugendlichen können die nicht mal mehr abspielen. 
Und verkaufte Single Schallplatten mit den Verkäufen von Apple, Google und Co. zu vergleichen, na ja... 

Der aktuelle Song von BTS erschien vor knapp 10 Tagen und hat über 100 Millionen Abrufe auf YT. Zum Vergleich, die erfolgreichste Single der Beatles "She loves you" verkaufte sich 1,6 Millionen Mal.
Soviel mal dazu.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2022)

@Spiritogre 

Bist du bekennender BTS-Fan? Frage nur weil du erstaunlich gut über diese Materie informiert bist. ^^


----------



## Frullo (20. Juni 2022)

Also wenn schon muslimisches grrrrl-Power, dann bitte We are Lady Parts. Nuff said.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @Spiritogre
> 
> Bist du bekennender BTS-Fan? Frage nur weil du erstaunlich gut über diese Materie informiert bist. ^^


Hmm, ja, man könnte mich schon als eine Art Fan bezeichnen. Ich höre seit über 20 Jahren KPop, also bereits seit der "ersten Welle" in den 90ern mit Gruppen wie S.E.S, G.O.D oder H.O.T, lange bevor irgendwer hierzulande wusste, "was" das ist. 
BTS ist mir 2014 das erste Mal mit Songs wie "Danger" oder "Run" aufgefallen, also ein Jahr nach deren Debüt, allerdings habe ich sie damals als 08/15 abgetan, gegen E.X.O, SHINee oder selbst Beast und Vixx machten sie da noch keinen Stich. Das änderte sich erst 2016 / 2017 mit Songs wie "Not Today" aber insbesondere "Fire", ab da beobachtete ich sie genauer. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9DwzBICPhdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALj5MKjy2BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MarcHammel (20. Juni 2022)

Ich bin über den Übergang von Ms Marvel hin zu KPop etwas irritiert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich bin über den Übergang von Ms Marvel hin zu KPop etwas irritiert.


Nicht nur Du !😉

Ich sag mal dazu ... wer es mag ... (trifft auf Teeny Heroes & KPop zu) 😃


----------



## Artes (20. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man muss ja wohl auch die Zeiten vergleichen. Ich meine, BTS hat genau wie die Beatles teils drei Nummer 1 Alben im Jahr. Nur gibt es heute ja kaum noch richtige Alben, meistens sind es Mini-Alben also quasi eine aufgeblasene Maxi-Single mit vier, fünf Songs.
> 
> Es werden die einzelnen Lieder bei Apple, Google, Spotify usw. usf. gekauft und die Musikvideos auf You Tube geschaut. Und das 1000 Mal mehr als sie sich als klassische Single oder auf Schallplatte hätten verkaufen können. Diese Verkäufe fehlten den Beatles damals komplett.
> 
> ...



Also Sry aber erstmal ist also von deiner ersten Aussage nix mehr Übrig. Sie haben in keiner weise vergleichbare Rekorde aufgestellt noch irgendwie die der Beattls gebrochen. 

Ihre ersten 3 Alben sind in den USA nichtmal in die Charts gekommen. Erst das 4 & 5 wurden Plaziert... auf Platz 26. Erst seit 2018 sind sie in den USA überhaupt Regelmäßg vertretten. 

Keine frage die sind extrem Erfolgreich aber der Vergleich mit den Beatls hinkt doch arg. Man kann nicht erst sagen das sie alle Rekorde gebrochen haben und dann "das kann man nicht vergleichen".  

PS: She Loves You verkaufte sich über 5 Millionen mal "I Want to Hold your Hand" ca. 12 milionen mal.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Also Sry aber erstmal ist also von deiner ersten Aussage nix mehr Übrig. Sie haben in keiner weise vergleichbare Rekorde aufgestellt noch irgendwie die der Beattls gebrochen.
> 
> Ihre ersten 3 Alben sind in den USA nichtmal in die Charts gekommen. Erst das 4 & 5 wurden Plaziert... auf Platz 26. Erst seit 2018 sind sie in den USA überhaupt Regelmäßg vertretten.
> 
> ...


Wobei bei den Beatles inzwischen auch iTunes und Co. fleißig mitgezählt wird und dadurch fast die Hälfte der Gesamtverkäufe zustande kommen. 

Und ich sagte ja selbst, kann man schlecht vergleichen. Die Beatles haben über 1 Milliarde Verkäufe inkl. iTunes in immerhin 60 Jahren, BTS hat etliche Milliarden YT Aufrufe und keine Ahnung wie viele Verkäufe. 

Wobei ich beim kurzen Googeln der Beatles Zahlen nie auf einheitliche Werte kam, jede Seite hatte irgendwie andere Zahlen.
Man kann aber kaum abstreiten, dass BTS ein wesentlich größeres Publikum hat, da sich die Welt seither doch stark geändert und geöffnet hat und sich nicht mehr nur um USA und UK dreht, zumindest musikalisch.


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. Juni 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Keine frage die sind extrem Erfolgreich aber der Vergleich mit den Beatls hinkt doch arg.


Vielleicht liegt es an die Frisuren... 
;D

Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Rekorden und Geschmäckern stellt sich eigentlich nur eine Frage:
Wen erkennen/hören die Menschen in 100 Jahren noch?
Die Beatles oder BTS bzw. andere "Bands" die deren Rekorde gebrochen haben (sollen)?

Wer länger als drei Sekunden für die Antwort benötigt, sollte einmal auf Youtube "Help" von den Beatles suchen und ganz laut aufdrehen.
Denn der oder die benötigt dann dringend Hilfe!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Q_ZzBGPdqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Was das Thema BTS mit dem Topic zu tun hat?
K-Pop = Teil der Popmusik
Comics = Teil der Popkultur
Ms. Marvel und BTS haben ihre Wurzeln auf diesem kleinen Kontinent namens Asien.
Reicht das?^^


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> BTS ist mir 2014 das erste Mal mit Songs wie "Danger" oder "Run" aufgefallen, also ein Jahr nach deren Debüt, allerdings habe ich sie damals als 08/15 abgetan, gegen E.X.O, SHINee oder selbst Beast und Vixx machten sie da noch keinen Stich. Das änderte sich erst 2016 / 2017 mit Songs wie "Not Today" aber insbesondere "Fire", ab da beobachtete ich sie genauer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, das sollten jetzt die *guten *Beispiele sein? 

Ich spar mir mal jedes weitere Wort zu diesem uninspirierten Format-Quatsch. Ups.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Unabhängig von irgendwelchen Rekorden und Geschmäckern stellt sich eigentlich nur eine Frage:
> Wen erkennen/hören die Menschen in 100 Jahren noch?
> Die Beatles oder BTS bzw. andere "Bands" die deren Rekorde gebrochen haben (sollen)?
> 
> ...


Keinen von beiden. Oder hört heute irgendwer hier noch Operetten oder Charleston, die "Pop"-Musik von vor 100+ Jahren? 

Die Beatles waren die "erste" Boygroup, dafür sind sie in die Geschichte eingegangen. Man wird sie also entsprechend natürlich eher im Geschichtsunterricht behandeln als BTS. Ob jemals in einem Atemzug mit Beethoven? Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht dran.

An mir sind die Beatles ziemlich vorbei gegangen, wir hatten sie im Musikunterricht und das war recht interessant und mein Vater hat das Blaue und Rote Album von denen so aus Prinzip aber ansonsten sind die selbst an meinen Eltern vorbei gegangen, mein Dad hat lieber Jimmy Hendrix gehört. Persönlich habe ich Beatles als Unterhaltungsmusik nie gehört. Nicht meine Generation. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, das sollten jetzt die *guten *Beispiele sein?
> 
> Ich spar mir mal jedes weitere Wort zu diesem uninspirierten Format-Quatsch. Ups.


Es waren die beiden Songs, welche MEINE Aufmerksamkeit auf die Gruppe gelenkt hatten. 

Und keine Ahnung was für einen Quatsch du hörst, mag ich dann wahrscheinlich genau so wenig.


----------



## Stoertebecks (20. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie schade, ist sie, meiner Meinung nach, bisher die beste Marvel-Serie!

Ich hab wirklich nichts von der erwartet, aber da steckt echt ne Menge Herzblut von Fans der Marvel-Comics drin.

Der Vibe der Show erinnert auch irgendwie an Spider-Man Into the Spiderverse, bzw. an Spider-Man im allgemeinen (gemobbte Schülerin erhält Superkräfte, weiß aber nicht, wie sie sie einsetzen kann und muss sie vor ihrer Familie verstecken).

Der kulturelle Hintergrund wird zwar typisch erzählt und abgehakt, wird aber sehr sympathisch dargestellt
(Mutter zum Freund der Tochter: "Ich hab für dich mitgekocht!"
Freund: "Das wäre nicht nötig...."
*Mutter kommt mit 6 Tupperboxen*)
Auch der kulturelle Konflikt der freiheitsliebenden Tochter mit ihren strengen Eltern kommt gut rüber.

Alles in allem ist die Serie besser, als sie gemacht wird.
Es zeigt sich nur das, was viele schon sehr oft gesagt haben, der Markt an dieser Art (Marvel, Star Wars) ist übersättigt und die Zielgruppe für eine pakistanisch-stämmige Superheldin leider überschaubar.


----------



## riesenwiesel (20. Juni 2022)

Stoertebecks schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich nur das, was viele schon sehr oft gesagt haben, der Markt an dieser Art (Marvel, Star Wars) ist übersättigt und die Zielgruppe für eine pakistanisch-stämmige Superheldin leider überschaubar.


Also ich glaube die Abstammung ist hier viel weniger ein Problem als das Alter. 
Zu übersättigt kommt im Fall von Marvel noch dazu, dass im Moment einfach ein roter Faden fehlt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, das sollten jetzt die *guten *Beispiele sein?


Deine Musikvorschläge treiben mir idR auch (wie zumeist KPop) Tränen in die Augen (nein, nicht aus Freude😜)
und mein Musikgeschmack ist sicherlich auch nicht pauschal "massenkompatibel". 😁

Geschmäcker sind halt Verschieden und müssen nicht allen gefallen !


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind halt Verschieden und müssen nicht allen gefallen !


Eben, und das ist doch gut so, nur so gibt es eine schöne bunte Vielfalt. 
Wobei ich außer Schlager und Volksmusik so ziemlich alles höre, eben wenn mir ein Song gefällt, völlig losgelöst vom Genre, egal ob Alabama oder Slipknot.


----------



## AgentDynamic (20. Juni 2022)

-> Hört "Help" von dieser komischen Boygroup.
-> Ließt den Thread nebenbei
->Tonabnehmer rutscht von der  Schaltplatten...


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Keinen von beiden. Oder hört heute irgendwer hier noch Operetten oder Charleston, die "Pop"-Musik von vor 100+ Jahren?


Operetten und Charleston sind eigentlich Stile und Ausdrucksformen keine Bands als solches. 
Und ja, sehr viele Menschen, die keinen LSD-Musikgeschmack haben, hören diese Musik auch heute noch sehr gerne.
Charleston mag in der Tat recht speziell sein aber Operetten sind Zeitlos und werden auch noch in 100, 300 oder 500 Jahren gespielt werden - so wie die Beatles^^


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Beatles waren die "erste" Boygroup, dafür sind sie in die Geschichte eingegangen.


Nein, die Beatles waren nicht die erste Boygroup.
Gemeinhin haben die "Comedian Harmonists" das Recht, sich so zu bezeichnen. 
Das ist ungefähr so, als würde man sagen, Supergirl wäre die erste Superheldin gewesen.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Man wird sie also entsprechend natürlich eher im Geschichtsunterricht behandeln als BTS.


Nicht nur im Geschichtsunterricht sondern auch in Musik und anderen Disziplinen der Kunst(Geschichte).
Und nicht nur eher als BTS sondern auch eher als Ms. Marvel.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ob jemals in einem Atemzug mit Beethoven? Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht dran.


Mal überlegen.
Die Beatles haben ganze Generationen von Musikern inspiriert.
Von den Songs müssen nur ein paar Sekunden gespielt werden und man erkennt sie wieder.
Es wurden Dokumentationen und Filme über sie gedreht, als Band und über einzelne Mitglieder.
Von der ganzen Literatur ganz zu schweigen, sowohl mit privaten als auch mit musikwissenschaftlichen Blick
Es wurden unzählige Straßen, Orte und Gebäude weltweit nach ihnen benannt.
Die Liste ginge noch weiter und ja, im Genre der Popmusik sind sie gleichauf mit Beethoven zu seiner Zeit.
In 100 Jahren wird man in holographischen Filmen über Neuro-VR-Streams in romantischen, absurden oder beiden ihre Musik als Soundtrack-Untermalung hören (sofern die Filmindustrie dann nicht schon komplett verblödet ist).
Die Algorithmus-Musik von BTS & Co. landet unter "Bizarre Stilblüten aus vergangenen Tagen" in den Untiefen des Internetarchives...


Spiritogre schrieb:


> An mir sind die Beatles ziemlich vorbei gegangen,


Die Songs sind überall im Netz zu finden.
Nicht alle sind jedermanns Geschmack, keine Frage.
Aber für jeden findet sich ein Ohrwurm.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> wir hatten sie im Musikunterricht und das war recht interessant


Der gängige Unterricht reißt immer nur die Oberfläche an, schon aus pragmatischen Gründen.
Egal ob es Naturwissenschaften, Mathematik, Sprachen oder eben Musik ist.
Da die heutige Generation ja mehr vor der flachen Flimmerkiste sitzt, kann ich zu dem Thema Beatles nur den Film "Yesterday" empfehlen.
Es geht dabei nicht nur um eben diese berühmte Band sondern um den Einfluss von "gut geschriebenen Melodien" insgesamt.
So wie mit Geschichten und/oder Comics.
Wenn Herzblut darin steckt, merkt man es und es lässt einen nicht mehr los.
Wenn nicht, ist es nur für kurze Zeit interessant - im besten Fall.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> und mein Vater hat das Blaue und Rote Album von denen so aus Prinzip


Aus Prinzip?
Aus Prinzip?????
;D
Ich habe eine sehr große Klassiksammlung (Teilweise Platten, größtenteils Laser-Disc).
Mozarts Requiem habe ich mir auch "aus Prinzip" zugelegt, weil es in keiner Sammlung fehlen darf - und bestimmt zig Male rauf und runter gehört.
So wie manche sich bestimmte Comics holen (um mal etwas beim  Topic zu bleiben)  und diese aber immer und immer wieder lesen.
Etwas, vor allem aus der Kunst, nur aus Prinzip zu besitzen ohne es zu genießen ist schon etwas traurig, mit Verlaub.
Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man sich von einem Starkoch (oder Muttern) bekochen lässt und lässt den Teller mit dem Gaumen-Orgasmus einfach stehen. ^^


Spiritogre schrieb:


> aber ansonsten sind die selbst an meinen Eltern vorbei gegangen


Irgendwas sagt mir, das deine Eltern jünger sind, als meine Wenigkeit.^^
Ja, die Beatles waren auch zu ihren Glanzzeiten nicht bei allen beliebt, man kann nicht alle erreichen, Kunst ist und bleibt subjektiv.
Für die anderen gab es dann aber die Rolling Stones... 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> mein Dad hat lieber Jimmy Hendrix gehört.


Es besteht also noch Hoffnung!
Weißt du wer der Gitarrenjunge, sprich Knappe oder Padawan, von Jimmy "ich verbrenne meine Gitarre" Hendrix war?
Lemmy Kilmister von "irgend so einer Band" namens Motörhead.
Nur so als Beispiel, wie Einflussreich bestimmte herausragende Künstler auf Menschen sein können.
Die Beatles hatten und haben einen ähnlich intensiven Einfluss auf andere Begabte, Talente und der breiten Masse sowieso.
So wie die Avangers oder Justice League bei den Superhelden-Welten.
Was ich damit sagen will ist, Erfolg misst sich nicht allein in Verkaufszahlen sondern im spürbaren Ruhm.
Einen Ruhm, den Bands wie BTS nun mal nie erreichen werden, weil sie von vornerein nicht dafür konzipiert waren.
Ja, heutzutage werden Musiker mehr den je künstlich erschaffen und vermarktet.
Ähnlich wie die, plakativen politisch überkorrekten, Superhelden in den Comics.
Früher hat man sich gefunden und einfach gute Musik/Theater/Literatur gemacht.
Das passiert heute auch noch aber nennt sich dann Independence Label oder alternative [Genre einsetzen].^^


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Persönlich habe ich Beatles als Unterhaltungsmusik nie gehört.


Moment.
Du hast die Beatles also nie wirklich richtig gehört.
Du kennst dich offensichtlich nur oberflächlich mit der Band und Musikgeschichte selbst aus.
Sagst aber:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ob jemals in einem Atemzug mit Beethoven? Kann sein, glaube ich aber nicht dran.


Dann hast du recht.
Es ist ein subjektiver Glaube, keine Schlussfolgerung auf Basis von allseits zugänglichen Fakten.
Aber das soll kein passiv aggressives Urteil sein mehr ein Hinweis, das da noch mehr zu entdecken ist denn:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht meine Generation.


Stop!
Junger Mensch, mit dieser Einstellung bleibt dein musikalischer Horizont in einem Tunnelblick stecken.
Wenn jede Generation ihre Musik hören würde, gebe es keine Inspiration mehr, keine neune Talente, keine Vielfalt, keine neuen Ideen und selbst Mozart, Beethoven & Co. würde heute niemand mehr kennen.
Musikgeschmack hat nichts mit Generationen zu tun.
Wirklich bewegende und raffiniert gespielte Musik erreicht jeden, der nur gewillt ist, zu zuhören.
Oder wie dieser komische Typ Paul McCartney meinte:
Let it be. 

@Topic:
Die Qualität von Disney variiert sehr stark und es mag nicht mal an unfähigen Autoren liegen, Potenzial scheint ja häufig vorhanden aber es wird nicht so genutzt wie andere Serien oder Filmschöpfer es können.
Man nimmt sich auch nicht mehr die Zeit um sowas reifen zu lassen und setzt stattdessen auf minimales Risiko mit Kollateralschaden.
Hauptsache das politische Image steht gut da.
Sofern man dieses Image für den Profit entsprechend anpassen kann...


----------



## Superkuh (21. Juni 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Weißt du wer der Gitarrenjunge, sprich Knappe oder Padawan, von Jimmy "ich verbrenne meine Gitarre" Hendrix war?
> Lemmy Kilmister von "irgend so einer Band" namens Motörhead.
> Nur so als Beispiel, wie Einflussreich bestimmte herausragende Künstler auf Menschen sein können.
> Die Beatles hatten und haben einen ähnlich intensiven Einfluss auf andere Begabte, Talente und der breiten Masse sowieso.


Um den Kreis hier zu schließen, sollte man noch erwähnen, dass die Beatles schon seit jeher zu Lemmys Lieblings-Bands gezählt haben, auch wenn seine eigene Musik scheinbar meilenweit davon entfernt ist. Er hat dies mehrfach in seiner Dokumentation "Lemmy" erwähnt und sie haben ihn musikalisch wohl mehr beeinflusst, als man zunächst annehmen könnte.

Man muss die Beatles ja nicht mal mögen,  aber man muss einfach neidlos anerkennen, was die Beatles damals losgetreten haben. Das klein zu reden ist nicht möglich. Im Vergleich dazu sind die ganzen Retorten-Boy-Bands einfach wie ein Strohfeuer... Sie brennen schnell und hell ab, aber man vermisst sie nach ihrer Zeit einfach nicht mehr, auch wenn sie noch so erfolgreich waren. Ich wette, dass heutzutage mehr Leute einen alten AC/DC-Song hören, als irgendeinen NSYNC-Hit. Wenn jemand fragt N-was? so lautet die Anwort: q.e.d.

Edit: Was war nochmal das Thema? Achja, Ms. Marvel. Das ist für mich das filmische Äquivalent zu den ganzen Boybands in der Musik


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2022)

Superkuh schrieb:


> Edit: Was war nochmal das Thema? Achja, Ms. Marvel. Das ist für mich das filmische Äquivalent zu den ganzen Boybands in der Musik


👍Das kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2022)

Ich habe nichts gegen die Beatles sie sind mir nur total egal. Von daher geht der ganze Rant wie toll und wichtig sie doch sind bei mir sprichwörtlich in einem Ohr rein, im anderen wieder raus... 

Und was den jungen Menschen angeht, ich bin hier doch eher unter den älteren Semestern.


----------



## Artes (21. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die Beatles sie sind mir nur total egal. Von daher geht der ganze Rant wie toll und wichtig sie doch sind bei mir sprichwörtlich in einem Ohr rein, im anderen wieder raus...
> 
> Und was den jungen Menschen angeht, ich bin hier doch eher unter den älteren Semestern.


Du merkst aber selber wie groß der Unterschied zu BST ist oder?


----------



## AgentDynamic (21. Juni 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die Beatles sie sind mir nur total egal.


Und 90% der Musik-Branche könnte BTS/K-Pop egaler nichts sein.
Sowie 90% der Comic-Fans eine Ms. Marvel rektal tangieren kann.
Disney versucht es trotzdem und wundert sich, warum die Zuschauer abschalten.
Zugegeben, K-Pop mag mittlerweile unterhaltsamer sein. ^^


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von daher geht der ganze Rant wie toll und wichtig sie doch sind


Rant?
Was für ein Rant?
Es war eine sachliche Aufklärung darüber, das man schon wissen sollte, worüber man spricht. 
Gerade wenn man über große Namen spricht, als wären sie Massenware...


Spiritogre schrieb:


> bei mir sprichwörtlich in einem Ohr rein, im anderen wieder raus...


Ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal, dann verpasst du was.
"Here comes the sun" kann man als Einstieg empfehlen.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was den jungen Menschen angeht, ich bin hier doch eher unter den älteren Semestern.


<- Baujahr 1978
Nach deiner Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu urteilen, liegst du mindestens 10 Jahre drüber.
Aber nichts für ungut, wer Spaß mit Ms. Marvel bzw. K-Pop hat, dem sei es gegönnt.^^



Superkuh schrieb:


> Er hat dies mehrfach in seiner Dokumentation "Lemmy" erwähnt und sie haben ihn musikalisch wohl mehr beeinflusst, als man zunächst annehmen könnte.


Cool, das wusste ich auch noch nicht.
Und man bedenke, das Lemmy musikalisch in eine komplett andere Richtung gespielt hat.
Aber Lemmy Kilmister war auch eine Seele von Kerl, der einerseits so aussah, als wolle man ihm nicht im Dunkeln begegnen aber andererseits alten Damen über die Straße half... 
Wäre er ein Superheld, wäre er wohl "Beast" von den X-Men, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben.
Apropos: 

@Topic:
"Arcane" ist aktuell die Serie, an der sich m.M. nach alle anderen aus dem Fantasy-Scifi Genre messen lassen müssen.
 Tolle Dramatik, tolle Charaktere und tatsächlich progressiv diverse Blickwinkel, die diese Bezeichnung auch verdient haben.
Bei den Marvel-Serien (Netflix inklusive) schwankt die Qualität wie beim Rest der Disney-Produktionen.
Wenn die richtigen Leute hinter den Kulissen arbeiten kommen wirklich interessante Fantastereien bei raus.
Sobald sich jedoch die Produzenten zu sehr einmischen...


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2022)

Artes schrieb:


> Du merkst aber selber wie groß der Unterschied zu BST ist oder?


Kommt auf die Zeit drauf an. Reden wir von der Bedeutung jetzt oder der Bedeutung in der Musikgeschichte? Bei Musikgeschichte klar Beatles, bei Bedeutung momentan liegt BTS aber nun mal mit weitem Abstand auf Rang 1 vor allen anderen. 



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Und 90% der Musik-Branche könnte BTS/K-Pop egaler nichts sein.


Glaube kaum, sie alleine sind für über 1 Prozent der aktuellen weltweiten Einnahmen der Musikbranche verantwortlich.



> "Here comes the sun" kann man als Einstieg empfehlen.


Ich kenne die Beatles Lieder, sie sprechen mich nur nicht an. Sind mir zu altbacken und musikalisch zu langweilig. 



> <- Baujahr 1978
> Nach deiner Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu urteilen, liegst du mindestens 10 Jahre drüber.
> Aber nichts für ungut, wer Spaß mit Ms. Marvel bzw. K-Pop hat, dem sei es gegönnt.


So ein Jungspund bist du aber so alt im Geiste, das man meinen könnte, du seist in den 50ern geboren, so begeistert du von den Beatles bist...  

Ich bin übrigens älter als du aber habe mir halt meine Jugend erhalten und kann mich für alle möglichen Dinge begeistern.

Ms. Marvel schrieb ich oben schon, dass die Serie mich auch nicht sonderlich interessiert.


----------



## Wamboland (21. Juni 2022)

Also ich hab die ersten beiden Folgen geschaut und finde die Serie knuffig 

Kann mir schon vorstellen das die für 10-20 Jährige oder so echt gut ist. Finde sie unterhaltsam und die Figuren sind durchaus sympathisch. Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------

